# Panfish jigs



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Picked up some new ones. Let's see your box! I am always looking to add something to the arsenal. Need a few more lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Here is most of mine, I have a few floating around in the truck.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 1


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 2


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 3


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 4


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 5


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 6


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Box 7 all tungsten,there was also some in box 6


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Couple of those numbers are mixed up


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Now that's a collection quackpot nicely done


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Still trying to fill the box of tungsten. Some of those are from when I started.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have four boxes of jigs for panfish that are inside my shanty. You have a lot more jigs than I do. I feel like I have plenty and never use them all anyways. I am also starting to collect tungsten jigs like crazy.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Add a fiskas #61 glow clown in 3mm. It is my go to! #62 glow spot is my 2nd favorite. I literally start here and try others later!!!!
http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/product-p/e.htm


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's where I have been buying my tungsten jigs


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

quackpot said:


> That's where I have been buying my tungsten jigs


Nice collection! I thought I had quite a few. I get most my tungsten from sportsmensdirect.com. I have seen that sight. Usually order some when I have a couple 20s laying around. The tungsten with the red swarovski crystal in glow catches a bunch of fish the last couple years. I picked up 2 wonder bread glow this year (new color) it's really bright.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I will have to check them out


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

These ones I make showed some promise last year. Worked about the same with maggot or without. That swivel in the middle is a size 12# to give an idea on size wise. Main idea is to imitate mousees.
Have to remember to pack forceps for hook removal though. That small hook can be tough to see for us old men


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, these are expensive for sure!!
http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/product-p/e.htm


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Papa did you tie those or are they rubber, they look great


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I tied them. Tails are either real thin rubber or fly tying fiber single strand. Simple and fun to make. If we get decent ice this year. Will give report on how effective good or bad.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I found my box of fly tying supplies and thought it would be nice to start in again


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am curious how often people change jigs and how many different jigs people actually use. I have a number that I buy and then I end up only using a few jigs that seem to produce. Not sure why I keep buying more.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have my go to lures for particular lakes. But I will change untill I start catching. Sometimes use the same 2 lures sometime use 20. Depends on the day. I have 5 or 6 rods with different jigs tied on with me.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

How much for box #4.... nice collection quackpot.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Some of those I have had from when I started icefishing. They are close to 35 years old. I'm the same with combos and shantys.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

What size should I start collecting first a 3mm or 4mm for best results?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the 3mm. Seems like a good size for wax worms. But depends on the style of lure. both 3mm.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Picked up some new ones. Let's see your box! I am always looking to add something to the arsenal. Need a few more lol
> View attachment 224321
> View attachment 224322


Do I spot some Jaw-Jacker jigs in there?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

HookBender said:


> Do I spot some Jaw-Jacker jigs in there?


I don't think I have any.... I do have some jamming jigs in there. http://jamminjigs.com


----------

